# West country cat show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We really can't wait for this show to come around on the 14th Jan, this will be our first show since the Supreme show and the time seems to have dragged so much, Good luck to any PF members who are at this show, will be nice to see a few familiar faces again.........best wishes...Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

if any members are going to the show this w/end plz come and say hi...............Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we hav'nt done a show since the supreme.. our first is the notts/derby on the 21st.

good luck with yours.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> we hav'nt done a show since the supreme.. our first is the notts/derby on the 21st.
> 
> good luck with yours.


TY RC, same here and it seems like its been forever lol, i bet you cant wait for the show date to come round lol good luck for the day...........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well im not really looking forword to it.. our selkirk girl is starting to lose her coat....

well you only got 2 days..


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be there with fluffs in tow


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We aren't showing - but I hope to be there anyway - just have to persuade hubby - had a bit of a family crisis and all we seem to do is drive up that way - not sure he will want to do it again on Sat but I'll work on him.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hoo - hubby has confirmed that we shall go - see you all there - I'm looking forward to a MC cuddle and a Selkirk cuddle - okay?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> we hav'nt done a show since the supreme.. our first is the notts/derby on the 21st.
> 
> good luck with yours.


i havent either, im doing central LH and SLH on the 21st


----------

